# Micellar casein ??



## lapick9 (May 4, 2015)

What's best before sleep micellar casein or just whey protein ?? Cheers guys


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 9, 2015)

lapick9 said:


> What's best before sleep micellar casein or just whey protein ?? Cheers guys



*Casein Before Bed*

Casein is what you want.  

It is a "Time Released Protein", taking up to 360 minutes to digest. 

Thus, during your basic "8 Hour Fast" during sleeping, it trickles into your system.

Thus, Casein is considered the "Anti-Catabolic Protein". 

*Whey Protein*

The digestion time is 20 to 120 minutes dependent on which whey you take. 

It is best taken after your workout because enters you system much faster.  

Whey is considered the "Anabolic Protein" in part because of that. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## lapick9 (May 9, 2015)

Cheers dude


----------



## Dylan_leggs (Sep 4, 2015)

So, as a classified "hard-gainer", casein could be beneficial for me?


----------

